# GATOR GLASS SHARK UNLIMITED ALMOST FINISHED



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

GOING TO EPOXY RAMP UP TO THE LEATHER (TAKING MY TIME CUZ I'VE NEVER DONE IT)




THESE (3" LONG) CAME IN THREE AND I'M THINKING ABOUT USING THEM FOR BUTT WRAP SPACE, THOUGHTS? 




__
https://flic.kr/p/5244540832


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Great looking rod so far. Black and gold is always very classy. Those decals are pretty slick. I bet the rod would look great with one of those on top (just above the foregrip) bordered on each side by some black with gold inlays. Then maybe the rod spec info (also in gold metallic) on the bottomside directly under the shark decal. Just a thought...


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

THANKS!
IT'S GREEN WITH CHROME TRIM WITH GOLD GUIDE WRAP, REASON BEING IS THE 130 IS SPOOLED WITH GREEN BRAID AND TOPPED OFF WITH GOLD MONO


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Green for the money, and gold for the honey!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

You could catch a whale with that rig, I would have used roller guides but still ok. If you are going to have a big rig then have a big rig all the way.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

I was going to throw rollers on there but it would been **** near $300. Not to mention the upkeep after sharking on the beach. This is a 10'er for said application.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Looking Good! I've built quite a few standup and boat rods for sharking and use Turbo Guides with no problems, but I always use a roller for the Tip Top. It's the tip that takes most of the pressure.

Really nice looking rig.

Regards,
Doug


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Take it from a guy who has spent a bit of time on the sand. The Turbos are the way to go.... Love that rod !!!


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

We lived on the beach when i was younger and did not know what roller guiders were(lol cost) and used Fuji sic and had no problems as long as you cleen up after use.
Man that is a great looking rod love the color


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

THX 2COOL PEEPS!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

that setup is ready to catch some big sharks, nice work!!!


----------

